# ftp connect over cox com. can't connect from the web



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 28, 2008)

i set up a freenas server with an old a64 3500 box i had and decided to throw a couple raid arrays in it and got everything working just fine on the network, i decided to play with the settings a bit and set the ftp service up.  

i'm the only one that can connect to it, nobody on the internet can connect to my ftp server?? 

is my isp blocking it, i called but they were kinda hush hush about it. 

if anybody wants to try my ftp server should be open right now 

68.9.168.245

no pass or login it's public.

let me know if you can see it??


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

you're gunna need it port forwarded or DMZ'd before anyone can access it.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 28, 2008)

i've forwarded the port to the nas box

what about dmz i'm not to familiar with it


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 28, 2008)

ok i dmz it anybody wanna give it a try


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

its working.

edit: well it WAS, its gone now. "network timeout"


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have Cox.  They don't block FTP so that's not the problem.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah his port forwarding had it working, then it went offline and didnt come back. its working now however.

For anyone who wants to test in firefox, type

ftp://68.9.168.245/


just as some free info, i cant connect with any FTP clients. They all send 'anonymous' as a user name, and get refused (unlike firefox, which allows me in, in a read only state)


----------

